# New 23krs



## bharr1s (Sep 26, 2006)

I recently posted a topic asking for information as to whether or not two Harley Sportsters would fit into the toy hauler room in the 23krs. I was planning to drive from Virginia to Muskegon, Michigan to make the purchase, so this information was important. No one was really able to help, but I took the plunge anyhow. Surprise - the two Harleys will fit. By the way, I would recommend Lakeshore RV in Muskegon to anyone. The price was $6000 less than here in Virginia and Marci, Mike and the entire staff couldn't have been nicer. The transaction was without incident. We are extremely happy with the RV except that our full size Chevy Van had a problem with the tow, especially through the mountains of Pennsylvania and West Virginia.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Bill!









Glad to hear you could get both bikes inside. Is it a close fit, or a pretty easy load.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Bill!

Happy traveling
Willie


----------



## bgatley (Oct 10, 2006)

Bill said:


> We are extremely happy with the RV except that our full size Chevy Van had a problem with the tow, especially through the mountains of Pennsylvania and West Virginia.


I too am looking at the 23KRS. I wish I could do the 28KRS, but we only have a 2002 Yukon XL 1500 and I think I am pushing the weight with the 28KRS.

I haven't done the calculations yet...but I am concerend about your comment of trouble in the mountains with a "full size van". I don't know what your weight ratings, engine and towing capacity are, but I would like to hear from anyone who is using a Yukon XL or Suburban 1500 to tow an Outback 23KRS, 28KRS, 26RS, 28RSDS.

Brian
From Motorcoach to Outback (hopefully)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Brian Gatley!*








Stick with us, and we will get you all set up!









On the surface, your 1500 might not be the best choice, although not neccessarily because of a lack of power. The 1/2 ton suspension/brakes/etc. could be the bigger issue (but not always a deal breaker). If you could give us more info about your Yukon it would help. Engine size, transmission, axle ratios, tow ratings, etc. How big is your family? Do you pack heavy or light? Your towing environment (mountains, altitude, etc.) all will play into the equation.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bgatley (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is what we have:

2002 Yukon XL
5.3 L V8
Axle 3.73
GVWR 7200 lbs
AutoRide
"Heavy duty" trailering package (whatever "heavy duty" means from GMC)

Unfortunately we are a large family, 4 kids and 2 dogs.

I am not in a position to buy a new TV right now and was hoping I could find an Outback that would work for us. I like the idea of the KRS to have the option in the future of hauling toys if we get a bigger TV.

We originally (2 years ago) looked at the 28RSDS (and it was a bit lighter than the 2007) thinking it might work. But, it appears it may be too heavy now.

We live in Bend, OR and therefore have to deal with the mountains anywhere we go.

We are use to the capacities of a motorcoach (100+ water, 90 gray, 90 black) and will need to learn how to conserve. I think Outback increased their capcities to 40/40 in 2006? But, the weights have also been going up.

We have friends who pull their 8k# trailers with their 1500s, but I just don't know how they do it.

Brian
Moving from Motorcoach to Outback (Hopefully)


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Bill Congrats on the 23rks and welcome to the forum.

Angelo


----------



## bharr1s (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill said:


> We are extremely happy with the RV except that our full size Chevy Van had a problem with the tow, especially through the mountains of Pennsylvania and West Virginia.


I too am looking at the 23KRS. I wish I could do the 28KRS, but we only have a 2002 Yukon XL 1500 and I think I am pushing the weight with the 28KRS.

I haven't done the calculations yet...but I am concerend about your comment of trouble in the mountains with a "full size van". I don't know what your weight ratings, engine and towing capacity are, but I would like to hear from anyone who is using a Yukon XL or Suburban 1500 to tow an Outback 23KRS, 28KRS, 26RS, 28RSDS.

Brian
From Motorcoach to Outback (hopefully)
[/quote]

Saw one posting somewhere of a family that pulled one from Muskegon with a Ford Ranger Pickup. Not sure how that was an easy pull. My van is a 1500 but it's a conversion van, so it has some extra weight and drag. Did great on level road, but mountains brought it to about 8 mpg on the gas


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

We are currently using an '01 Silverado 1500 with 3:73 gears and a factory tow package. We have the 28KRS loaded with an '04 Harley Road King and we can maintain 55-60MPH easily and the truck seems to do fine with OD off. I will be changing to an '86 C10 (1500) Suburban with a 350 and 3:73 gears (and air shocks) . Our family during our travels consists of DW, son and myself and possibly our small dog. I am comfortable with using these 2 tow vehicles because of the experience we have had with the Silverado. We do not travel with the tanks full and only have one bridge that would be close to a mountain. Other than that, as it was said previously, terrain plays a HUGE role in TV's. Thankfully I'm in Florida and can get away with these vehicles to do the job. Being a professional driver every day of the week, it's easy for me to remember that I am in no hurry and just take my time in our travels. Also, 99% of our trips are within 4 hours of the house. Being we will be basically going throughout Florida, it will give us time to possibly upgrade the TV in the comming years. I am posting this just as an informational post for the new KRS owners to get some insight. By the way, I would like to mention that my next door neighbor looked at our 28KRS and liked it so much he ordered a 23KRS and should be getting it delivered from Lakeshore this weekend. Thanks to Marci and her help I think there will be another satisfied client right next door to us







.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

First of all, let us welcome you to the world of Roo-ing. We love our 23ft Roo. We have taken up over Mt Hood many times with the F150 fx. We have not had any problems at all. We are not in a hurry so we aren't pushing the limit. We usually take the family to Millikan Valley with a full load of dirt bikes, 2 kids and 1 dog. When we come back we empty the tanks in Sisters, OR and come back over Hwy 20. We have found that it is an easier pull to come back over hwy 20 then Hwy 26.

You will truely enjoy the Roo. It is the perfect TT for an active family.

Donna


----------



## bharr1s (Sep 26, 2006)

After reading some of the good info you guys have contributed, I'm thinking my expectations may have been too high for the towing. I probably won't be traveling in that kind of terrain very often and I may have tried to push it. I've found out that I should have been in 3rd gear instead of Drive and I probably should maintain 55 or 60 mph. I'll take another trip soon and see what happens.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bill said:


> Surprise - the two Harleys will fit.


Now you know we all will want to see pictures!


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Grats on the new Outback, Bill. Where in VA are you? I ride a Harley Heritage Softail Classic and my good friend rides a Sporty 1200R...maybe we could get together for a ride sometime.


----------



## bharr1s (Sep 26, 2006)

Bison said:


> Grats on the new Outback, Bill. Where in VA are you? I ride a Harley Heritage Softail Classic and my good friend rides a Sporty 1200R...maybe we could get together for a ride sometime.


Colonial Beach. Great place for you NVA guys to ride to. Golf cart community, good restaurants, and off track betting next month.


----------



## rbreak (Oct 15, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> We are currently using an '01 Silverado 1500 with 3:73 gears and a factory tow package. We have the 28KRS loaded with an '04 Harley Road King and we can maintain 55-60MPH easily and the truck seems to do fine with OD off. I will be changing to an '86 C10 (1500) Suburban with a 350 and 3:73 gears (and air shocks) . Our family during our travels consists of DW, son and myself and possibly our small dog. I am comfortable with using these 2 tow vehicles because of the experience we have had with the Silverado. We do not travel with the tanks full and only have one bridge that would be close to a mountain. Other than that, as it was said previously, terrain plays a HUGE role in TV's. Thankfully I'm in Florida and can get away with these vehicles to do the job. Being a professional driver every day of the week, it's easy for me to remember that I am in no hurry and just take my time in our travels. Also, 99% of our trips are within 4 hours of the house. Being we will be basically going throughout Florida, it will give us time to possibly upgrade the TV in the comming years. I am posting this just as an informational post for the new KRS owners to get some insight. By the way, I would like to mention that my next door neighbor looked at our 28KRS and liked it so much he ordered a 23KRS and should be getting it delivered from Lakeshore this weekend. Thanks to Marci and her help I think there will be another satisfied client right next door to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noble Eagle,

Hello, and thanks to everyone for all the shared knowledge and information. I am also in Florida and was looking at the 23krs and 28krs. I saw the great prices thay had in Michigan but was concerned with what it would cost to have one shipped here from that far away. I figured that the shipping costs would probably ruin any better deal than I can get locally, and driving there and back would certainly be expensive. Could you tell me what it cost you to get the rv from there to you?

I am also on the fence about wether to go with the 23 or the 28. I will be towing with an '06 dodge ram 1500 quad cab 4x4 longbed, with a hemi v8 (5.7) gas motor, 4.56 gears and the heavy duty towing package. My truck came with 3.92 gears, but I had the 4.56's installed in anticipation of towing. But (with my original 3.92 gears) the truck was rated at 14000lbs GCWR, my truck has a GVWR 6800lbs and a curb weight of 5600lbs, so if my truck was moderately loaded down with stuff and people (750~1000lbs), I should be able to haul around 7400~7500lbs at the limit. The 23krs at advertised 4990lbs dry/unloaded, should be no problem even loaded up with my 600lb atv and other stuff, but the 28krs is 5799lbs dry/unloaded, with my 600lb atv and other stuff, it might be pushing it for my tow truck. While I do live in Fl and will use it alot here, I also plan to use it in S.C. and Tenn. so I will be in the mountains some, do you think the 28 would be too much considering your experience pulling the 28krs with a 1/2 ton truck?

Thanks again to everyone on this site, the knowledge shared here is a great help, especially to noobies like myself.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

rbreak said:


> We are currently using an '01 Silverado 1500 with 3:73 gears and a factory tow package. We have the 28KRS loaded with an '04 Harley Road King and we can maintain 55-60MPH easily and the truck seems to do fine with OD off. I will be changing to an '86 C10 (1500) Suburban with a 350 and 3:73 gears (and air shocks) . Our family during our travels consists of DW, son and myself and possibly our small dog. I am comfortable with using these 2 tow vehicles because of the experience we have had with the Silverado. We do not travel with the tanks full and only have one bridge that would be close to a mountain. Other than that, as it was said previously, terrain plays a HUGE role in TV's. Thankfully I'm in Florida and can get away with these vehicles to do the job. Being a professional driver every day of the week, it's easy for me to remember that I am in no hurry and just take my time in our travels. Also, 99% of our trips are within 4 hours of the house. Being we will be basically going throughout Florida, it will give us time to possibly upgrade the TV in the comming years. I am posting this just as an informational post for the new KRS owners to get some insight. By the way, I would like to mention that my next door neighbor looked at our 28KRS and liked it so much he ordered a 23KRS and should be getting it delivered from Lakeshore this weekend. Thanks to Marci and her help I think there will be another satisfied client right next door to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noble Eagle,

Hello, and thanks to everyone for all the shared knowledge and information. I am also in Florida and was looking at the 23krs and 28krs. I saw the great prices thay had in Michigan but was concerned with what it would cost to have one shipped here from that far away. I figured that the shipping costs would probably ruin any better deal than I can get locally, and driving there and back would certainly be expensive. Could you tell me what it cost you to get the rv from there to you?

I am also on the fence about wether to go with the 23 or the 28. I will be towing with an '06 dodge ram 1500 quad cab 4x4 longbed, with a hemi v8 (5.7) gas motor, 4.56 gears and the heavy duty towing package. My truck came with 3.92 gears, but I had the 4.56's installed in anticipation of towing. But (with my original 3.92 gears) the truck was rated at 14000lbs GCWR, my truck has a GVWR 6800lbs and a curb weight of 5600lbs, so if my truck was moderately loaded down with stuff and people (750~1000lbs), I should be able to haul around 7400~7500lbs at the limit. The 23krs at advertised 4990lbs dry/unloaded, should be no problem even loaded up with my 600lb atv and other stuff, but the 28krs is 5799lbs dry/unloaded, with my 600lb atv and other stuff, it might be pushing it for my tow truck. While I do live in Fl and will use it alot here, I also plan to use it in S.C. and Tenn. so I will be in the mountains some, do you think the 28 would be too much considering your experience pulling the 28krs with a 1/2 ton truck?

Thanks again to everyone on this site, the knowledge shared here is a great help, especially to noobies like myself.
[/quote]
Hi rbreak,
Personally we could have done fine with the 23 but we didn't even know they made a smaller one till after we got ours. My neighbor took delivery of a 23krs today and he shopped around here and got a pricee here in town for 3k more than lakeshore offered and they didnt include anything. His price from Lakeshore RV in Michigan was not only 3k cheaper but that price included an Equalizer wd hitch, electric brakes, and a prodigy brake controller. From what I have heard and witnessed from 3 people other than myself is even with Lakeshore's delivery charge, their price can NOT be beat although I have heard it would be matched at 1 or 2 places. Marci has done us well and I would go back to them in a NY second for my next deal. As far as my 28KRS, here in town they quoted me a price of 27k-29k without the hitch or electric brakes or controller. I did NOT get the prodigy controller btu i did get the 1200# bars with my Equalizer hitch and paid $1500 for the delivery to Florida. Before the finance charge the total was $23,100....If you find it cheaper I would love to hear the story. I can't complain for the price, and we are estatic with the 2nd home and the memories it is providing so it's well worth it to us even if it wasn't a good of a deal as I think we got.
Please, keep in mind that we basically go from Tampabay to Bikeweek, maybe the keys, and maybe 2 hrs north of Clearwater, but we will eventually be looking for a Chevy 2500 or 3500. The 1500 does fine for what we are doing but then again I dont do serious mileage nor do we do it that often, maybe once a month.
I would personally not go bigger than the 23krs (if it would work for your needs) for your application due to your Northern runs and that terrain. But thats just my opinion. You know what the say about opinions though


----------



## rbreak (Oct 15, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> We are currently using an '01 Silverado 1500 with 3:73 gears and a factory tow package. We have the 28KRS loaded with an '04 Harley Road King and we can maintain 55-60MPH easily and the truck seems to do fine with OD off. I will be changing to an '86 C10 (1500) Suburban with a 350 and 3:73 gears (and air shocks) . Our family during our travels consists of DW, son and myself and possibly our small dog. I am comfortable with using these 2 tow vehicles because of the experience we have had with the Silverado. We do not travel with the tanks full and only have one bridge that would be close to a mountain. Other than that, as it was said previously, terrain plays a HUGE role in TV's. Thankfully I'm in Florida and can get away with these vehicles to do the job. Being a professional driver every day of the week, it's easy for me to remember that I am in no hurry and just take my time in our travels. Also, 99% of our trips are within 4 hours of the house. Being we will be basically going throughout Florida, it will give us time to possibly upgrade the TV in the comming years. I am posting this just as an informational post for the new KRS owners to get some insight. By the way, I would like to mention that my next door neighbor looked at our 28KRS and liked it so much he ordered a 23KRS and should be getting it delivered from Lakeshore this weekend. Thanks to Marci and her help I think there will be another satisfied client right next door to us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noble Eagle,

Hello, and thanks to everyone for all the shared knowledge and information. I am also in Florida and was looking at the 23krs and 28krs. I saw the great prices thay had in Michigan but was concerned with what it would cost to have one shipped here from that far away. I figured that the shipping costs would probably ruin any better deal than I can get locally, and driving there and back would certainly be expensive. Could you tell me what it cost you to get the rv from there to you?

I am also on the fence about wether to go with the 23 or the 28. I will be towing with an '06 dodge ram 1500 quad cab 4x4 longbed, with a hemi v8 (5.7) gas motor, 4.56 gears and the heavy duty towing package. My truck came with 3.92 gears, but I had the 4.56's installed in anticipation of towing. But (with my original 3.92 gears) the truck was rated at 14000lbs GCWR, my truck has a GVWR 6800lbs and a curb weight of 5600lbs, so if my truck was moderately loaded down with stuff and people (750~1000lbs), I should be able to haul around 7400~7500lbs at the limit. The 23krs at advertised 4990lbs dry/unloaded, should be no problem even loaded up with my 600lb atv and other stuff, but the 28krs is 5799lbs dry/unloaded, with my 600lb atv and other stuff, it might be pushing it for my tow truck. While I do live in Fl and will use it alot here, I also plan to use it in S.C. and Tenn. so I will be in the mountains some, do you think the 28 would be too much considering your experience pulling the 28krs with a 1/2 ton truck?

Thanks again to everyone on this site, the knowledge shared here is a great help, especially to noobies like myself.
[/quote]
Hi rbreak,
Personally we could have done fine with the 23 but we didn't even know they made a smaller one till after we got ours. My neighbor took delivery of a 23krs today and he shopped around here and got a pricee here in town for 3k more than lakeshore offered and they didnt include anything. His price from Lakeshore RV in Michigan was not only 3k cheaper but that price included an Equalizer wd hitch, electric brakes, and a prodigy brake controller. From what I have heard and witnessed from 3 people other than myself is even with Lakeshore's delivery charge, their price can NOT be beat although I have heard it would be matched at 1 or 2 places. Marci has done us well and I would go back to them in a NY second for my next deal. As far as my 28KRS, here in town they quoted me a price of 27k-29k without the hitch or electric brakes or controller. I did NOT get the prodigy controller btu i did get the 1200# bars with my Equalizer hitch and paid $1500 for the delivery to Florida. Before the finance charge the total was $23,100....If you find it cheaper I would love to hear the story. I can't complain for the price, and we are estatic with the 2nd home and the memories it is providing so it's well worth it to us even if it wasn't a good of a deal as I think we got.
Please, keep in mind that we basically go from Tampabay to Bikeweek, maybe the keys, and maybe 2 hrs north of Clearwater, but we will eventually be looking for a Chevy 2500 or 3500. The 1500 does fine for what we are doing but then again I dont do serious mileage nor do we do it that often, maybe once a month.
I would personally not go bigger than the 23krs (if it would work for your needs) for your application due to your Northern runs and that terrain. But thats just my opinion. You know what the say about opinions though















[/quote]

Thanks again for the information and fast reply. From your information, and what I have been figuring up myself, I am leaning more toward the 23krs. I would like the bigger 28 with its 2nd slide out and more room overall, but in reality I really don't need the extra room. Plus I don't need to overwork my truck in the mountains either. 
Do you by chance know what your friend paid (including delivery) for his 23krs? I could possibly use that information while shopping locally, I know locally they would never offer me that good of a price initially, but if they knew I could get it cheaper elswhere it might influence them to come down some. And if not, then I would know to go with Lakeshore instead. I actually have a friend that works at one of our local RV stores over here on the east coast, and he thinks that with his connections there, I could get the 23krs for about $19k (they advertise the 23krs at $25000!!) , but thats before taxes and any dealer "profit booster" fees (document fees, prep fees, destination fees, etc. etc.) so I don't know for sure what the out the door price would be. 
Thanks again for all the help and information! I really appreciate it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

rbreak,
He told me where the local guys here started at $23,500 for the 23krs, Lakeshore quoted him something like $16,500 then add the addons (hitch, controller, electric brakes, delivery, etc.) These prices may not be to the dollar, but they are darn close (give or take $100)







. Good luck on your search and please keep us posted. Welcome to the forum! Where in Florida do you head to when you come down here?

NobleEagle


----------



## rbreak (Oct 15, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> rbreak,
> He told me where the local guys here started at $23,500 for the 23krs, Lakeshore quoted him something like $16,500 then add the addons (hitch, controller, electric brakes, delivery, etc.) These prices may not be to the dollar, but they are darn close (give or take $100)
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I live here in Florida, on the east coast. I'm southeast of Orlando (Melbourne area). I would be using the trailer for mostly Florida places (campgrounds, springs, nat. parks, etc.) but I have family in both S.C. and Tenn. so I would also be taking it there for some camping up in the mountains from time to time. 
My local rv dealer advertises the 23krs for a crazy $25000, but like I said before I'm pretty sure I can get it for about $19000 before taxes, that would put it at $20140 after taxes but before any dealer fees or add ons. I already have a w/d hitch and prodigy brake controller, so that would not have to be added on to the price. I'm guessing, but I think I could get it for around $21000 out the door here locally. If Lakeshore can sell it for $16500, then add $1500 for delivery that would be about $18000 without taxes. Do you have to pay any taxes if you buy it out of state? Are there any "impact fees"? (I know if you buy a car out of state and then try to register it here in Florida, I think they charge some sort of impact fee but I don't know if that happens with a TT or not). So it sounds like if I don't have to pay any tax from Lakeshore, even with the delivery fee it would be approx. $3000 cheaper than locally, but if there is a tax charge from Lakeshore then it would be about $1600~$1800 cheaper. The one thing I worry about if I buy from out of state, is that if the trailer needs servicing, I might get better service from a dealer that I bought the trailer from, but if the deal was too much better from Lakeshore, thats a chance I would be willing to take.
Thanks again!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

YES - shop around! We just bought a 2007 29BHS (August) from Pontiac RV, in Pontiac, IL. They are the closest Outback dealer - 70 miles away. But the RV dealers in the Peoria area are VERY independent. There are only 3 dealers (Jayco, Fleetwood products, etc.) and they stick to the MSRPs, unless they are trying to move out a new trailer that's already a model-year old.

The MSRP on the new Outback was over $26,000, but pontiac RVs first price was too good to haggle over - $17,200!! (They only offered $3000 trade-in on or 2000 Coleman Bayside, so we sold it ourselves for $5500.)

Their service is top notch, also. I'd recommend them to anyone, and I have!

Not sure what kind of deal you can get there, but DO SHOP AROUND! Sometimes it's worth traveling back and forth to a dealership than paying interest on $8000-$10000 that you didn't need to spend!

My 2 cents!

Scoutr2


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

rbreak,
When we got ours, they charged tax and things wnt smoothly. Until, we found out the Florida tax was a little more and when we went to register we had to pay an additional $150.00 but that was it. VERY WELL WORTH the deal. Also, if you have a problem getting service (which should be minimal) just tell them you just moved into town with your trailer from the west coast. Fortunately, we know someone that owns a dealership and they told us they will service it if need be even under warranty. I have to plug Lakeshore because I feel they did us right as well as our neighbor. I hope this info actually helps you decide.

NobleEagle


----------



## rbreak (Oct 15, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> rbreak,
> When we got ours, they charged tax and things wnt smoothly. Until, we found out the Florida tax was a little more and when we went to register we had to pay an additional $150.00 but that was it. VERY WELL WORTH the deal. Also, if you have a problem getting service (which should be minimal) just tell them you just moved into town with your trailer from the west coast. Fortunately, we know someone that owns a dealership and they told us they will service it if need be even under warranty. I have to plug Lakeshore because I feel they did us right as well as our neighbor. I hope this info actually helps you decide.
> 
> NobleEagle


O.K., it sounds like if they sell the 23krs for $16500, plus tax ($990) = $17490, plus shipping ($1500) = $18990.

If I can get it locally for $19000 plus tax ($1140) = $20140, then I would save ~$1150 going through Lakeshore.

I guess what I have to decide is if saving about $1000 is worth dealing with an out-of-state dealer, or just going to my local dealer and dealing with them. I still worry a little about the warranty/service deal in dealing out of state, but I will definitely give everything a lot of thought before I make a move.

I sure wish we had a "Lakeshore South", somewhere within reasonable driving distance! Knock off the $1500 shipping cost and it would be a no brainer!

Thanks again to everyone for all the help and information, I truley appreciate it. It sure helps to have this much information when considering a deal on a TT or a specific dealer.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

rbreak,

To add a little more food for thought, shopping a few hours drive is worth it as well. I purchased our 28KRS from a delaership just outside of Raleigh N.C. for $19,500. That wasn't as low as Lakeshore could go but broke almost even when shipping was added in. They threw in the usauls (w/d hitch, prodigy, starter kit, battery, propane etc..) and were easy to deal with. The four hour drive from the Tide Water area of Va to there was well worth the 8K dollars I saved. Nobody around here would go below the upper twenties.

Just adding this into the mix, not sure what the definition of "local" was.

Lots-o-luck
Dave


----------



## rbreak (Oct 15, 2006)

HTQM said:


> rbreak,
> 
> To add a little more food for thought, shopping a few hours drive is worth it as well. I purchased our 28KRS from a delaership just outside of Raleigh N.C. for $19,500. That wasn't as low as Lakeshore could go but broke almost even when shipping was added in. They threw in the usauls (w/d hitch, prodigy, starter kit, battery, propane etc..) and were easy to deal with. The four hour drive from the Tide Water area of Va to there was well worth the 8K dollars I saved. Nobody around here would go below the upper twenties.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a great deal. If they sell a 28krs for only $19500, I wonder what they would let a 23krs go for. Can you give me the name to that dealership in N.C.? I would definitely drive to N.C. for a great deal. I have family in S.C., so that would just give me a reason to visit on my way.
Thanks!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Dealerships name is "Camptown RV" in Clayton N.C.

Currently they have a 28KRS listed for $23,900 (I think that's what mine was listed for as well) and a 23KRS for $19,900. I had already talked with Lakeshore and was almost ready to take a drive there when a co-worker told me about Camptown. Made a call, gave the price I could get it at Lakeshore (along with who I had talked to, options, etc..) and was given the "I'll have to talk to my manager about that, we'll call you back". Day or so later the manager called and said he would get with-in a grand and throw in the same goodies. The sales, finance and office staff were friendly and the sale/PDI went very smooth. I haven't used the service department but if I remember correctly there is someone on here from that area that might be able to help in that arena. I did have to re-do the equalizer hitch settings, there's was a "ball park" setting. After reading several posts on here though, I think that's almost the norm. And to be fair to them, they set it for an empty camper, not the way I have it loaded.
It took us about two weeks of searching/calling to find a good deal after we settled on the Outback we wanted. Patience is not a virtue I have in abundance but it did work out for the best.

Be patience
Lot-o-luck
Dave


----------



## rbreak (Oct 15, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Dealerships name is "Camptown RV" in Clayton N.C.
> 
> Currently they have a 28KRS listed for $23,900 (I think that's what mine was listed for as well) and a 23KRS for $19,900. I had already talked with Lakeshore and was almost ready to take a drive there when a co-worker told me about Camptown. Made a call, gave the price I could get it at Lakeshore (along with who I had talked to, options, etc..) and was given the "I'll have to talk to my manager about that, we'll call you back". Day or so later the manager called and said he would get with-in a grand and throw in the same goodies. The sales, finance and office staff were friendly and the sale/PDI went very smooth. I haven't used the service department but if I remember correctly there is someone on here from that area that might be able to help in that arena. I did have to re-do the equalizer hitch settings, there's was a "ball park" setting. After reading several posts on here though, I think that's almost the norm. And to be fair to them, they set it for an empty camper, not the way I have it loaded.
> It took us about two weeks of searching/calling to find a good deal after we settled on the Outback we wanted. Patience is not a virtue I have in abundance but it did work out for the best.
> ...


Those are good prices, the local dealers here have the 23krs listed at $25000 and the 28krs for $28000 (we must have some of the greediest dealers on the east coast). If Camptown would come off the price of the 23krs like they did for you on the 28krs, that would be a great deal also. 
One question, do you tow the 28krs with an Expedition? (I would love to get the 28 over the 23, but I was afraid of getting too heavy/big for my dodge ram 1500). If you do, how well does the Expedition tow it?
Thanks again, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Brian Gatley said:


> Here is what we have:
> 
> 2002 Yukon XL
> 5.3 L V8
> ...


Brian,

I'm towing my 28krs with a 2003 GMC 1500HD crew cab. Fully loaded, including a 200 lb generator and a 740 lb ATV and a full load of water and I have absolutely no problems. That includes going over the continental divide quite often. Here's a link to the 2002 towing guide. According to the specs for your vehicle, you should have no problem given the weight capacity of 6700 for the 1500 with the 3.73 axle.

Here is the link: 2002 Trailering Guide

Take Care,

Tripp


----------

